# 15 x 7 Rally II wheels?



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, I have been perusing ads looking for a set of restorable 15X7 Rally II's but am coming up empty. Am I looking for something they never made or are they just hard to find. Any info on what years and models they might've come on will be appreciated.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

they make them i believe they where on trans ams and maybe later gtos,have you been looking at ebay,cause ive seen a bunch restored and unrestored


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> they make them i believe they where on trans ams and maybe later gtos,have you been looking at ebay,cause ive seen a bunch restored and unrestored


Yup, been checking ebay but only see 15X6. Maybe I need to broaden my search beyond GTO/LeMans....


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Yup, been checking ebay but only see 15X6. Maybe I need to broaden my search beyond GTO/LeMans....


make sure to buy the correct bolt pattern
4 3/4


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I have 2 - 15x7 and 2 - 15x8 rally II's. I believe that's how it came on the car back in the day. 7's in the front and 8's in the rear. Please correct me if I'm wrong. They need a total restore. Looked like someone sprayed primer on them, but, apparently the rim wasn't prep'd properly b/4 they sprayed. Are you looking for 4 - 7's?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> I have 2 - 15x7 and 2 - 15x8 rally II's. I believe that's how it came on the car back in the day. 7's in the front and 8's in the rear. Please correct me if I'm wrong. They need a total restore. Looked like someone sprayed primer on them, but, apparently the rim wasn't prep'd properly b/4 they sprayed. Are you looking for 4 - 7's?


2 7's and 2 8's would work. Any trim rings or caps ? Can you email pics ? As long as they aren't bent and the bolt holes are good, I can cabinet blast them clean and start over with the paint.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No rings or caps. I can send pix in a day or two if you want. Need to tromp thru the snow and find them in my shed first. They're high and dry on the second floor. When I bought my '68 it came with a bunch of extra "stuff". I haven't looked real close at them. At first glance they looked fine. Will look more closely. Need to plow an area on a local lake for a skating rink tomorrow. I know you can relate. But, will try and pull the rims out too.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> I have 2 - 15x7 and 2 - 15x8 rally II's. I believe that's how it came on the car back in the day. 7's in the front and 8's in the rear. Please correct me if I'm wrong. They need a total restore. Looked like someone sprayed primer on them, but, apparently the rim wasn't prep'd properly b/4 they sprayed. Are you looking for 4 - 7's?


ill drop in line on the 15x8 rally II's if he doesnt get em


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

wytnyt said:


> ill drop in line on the 15x8 rally II's if he doesnt get em


Gotchya covered............


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> No rings or caps. I can send pix in a day or two if you want. Need to tromp thru the snow and find them in my shed first. They're high and dry on the second floor. When I bought my '68 it came with a bunch of extra "stuff". I haven't looked real close at them. At first glance they looked fine. Will look more closely. Need to plow an area on a local lake for a skating rink tomorrow. I know you can relate. But, will try and pull the rims out too.


Not a big hurry. I don't have the car here yet......
Any place to ride a snowmobile around there if I come get em ?? :rofl:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a set of 15X6 rally IIs with caps and rings. I also have the template for repainting.They can handle 235/70R15 tires without a problem. I'll post pictures if you are interested and they need to be restored.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Not a big hurry. I don't have the car here yet......
> Any place to ride a snowmobile around there if I come get em ?? :rofl:



Good one! :lol::lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I have a set of 15X6 rally IIs with caps and rings. I also have the template for repainting.They can handle 235/70R15 tires without a problem. I'll post pictures if you are interested and they need to be restored.


Randy, I'm hoping to stuff 255-275's under the back..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> OK, I have been perusing ads looking for a set of restorable 15X7 Rally II's but am coming up empty. Am I looking for something they never made or are they just hard to find. Any info on what years and models they might've come on will be appreciated.


TMP/Wytnyt,
Well, I should have measured b/4 I spoke. They are actually 2 15x6's and 2 15x7's w/4 3/8" back spacing. Then I thought the set of 4 IROC camaro rims that came on my '68 were 7's and 8's, they were all 7's. My Keystones are 7's and 8's. Sorry for any inconvenience. I have too many rims! Guess I need to find a camaro forum and try and sell the IROC's. TMP, let me know if you're still interested in the 2 7's.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> TMP/Wytnyt,
> Well, I should have measured b/4 I spoke. They are actually 2 15x6's and 2 15x7's w/4 3/8" back spacing. Then I thought the set of 4 IROC camaro rims that came on my '68 were 7's and 8's, they were all 7's. My Keystones are 7's and 8's. Sorry for any inconvenience. I have too many rims! Guess I need to find a camaro forum and try and sell the IROC's. TMP, let me know if you're still interested in the 2 7's.....


Absolutely......shoot me a PM with a price and we'll go from there. Price for the 6's also.

There are 3 Camaro clubs in the Twin Cities with web sites too. Minnesota F-Body Club Northstar Camaro Club Forum - Northstar Camaro Club Forum Minnesota GM Performance Association


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the camaro info. Tell you what, let me post some pix then we can PM and discuss a price. I really don't know the value of these. I guess no reasonable offer will be refused. Finally got the call from the gal that wants the lake area in front of her cabin plowed. 'Bout time! Gotta run. Will post pix later today......


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

15x7's shouldn't be that hard to find, I have a set of four on one of my GTO's and have seen them on e-bay pretty often. Anyway, here's a link for applications if interested:
Pontiac Wheel Applications


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Having the codes is very helpful. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> OK, I have been perusing ads looking for a set of restorable 15X7 Rally II's but am coming up empty. Am I looking for something they never made or are they just hard to find. Any info on what years and models they might've come on will be appreciated.



Would have had this out last nite, but had to bring the dog to the vet to get her stitched up. She's fine now. The tape with 7/1, 7/2 is 7" rim1 and rim2. And the tape with 6, well, you get the idea. The black on the back of the rim in one of the pix is just dirt.

PM an offer if interested................... Thanks for looking.....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Try it this way


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

And more..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I know there's a better way... Sorry. TMP, I sent a PM........


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

heres a auction on ebay
eBay Motors: GTO Firebird Trans Am Rally II Wheels 15X7 72 73 74 75 (item 110334881394 end time Jan-11-09 17:24:25 PST)

heres a other one
eBay Motors: 1967-1972 GTO rally II 15 X 7 inch wheels (item 150319623928 end time Jan-12-09 18:53:53 PST)


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

heres a other one 
eBay Motors: PONTIAC GTO FIREBIRD T/A 15 X 7 RALLY WHEELS "[email protected]@K"!!! (item 320329920850 end time Jan-11-09 18:09:45 PST)


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I know I appreciate the info. Gives an idea what they're going for. Looks like my set has a lot less rust than most of those listed......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey, I was out in the shop most of the day getting the Chevelle back on the ground and moving again. I changed out the 10 bolt for a 12 bolt a couple days ago and put all new Summit 2 1/2" exhaust on it today with new shocks too. It moves under it's own power !!!

The wheels......yeah, they look good. No blown out lug holes. About 20 minutes apiece in the blasting cabinet and then paint. 

I really don't like to make the first offer, cause I'm afraid of lowballing what someone thinks their stuff is worth and then pi$$ing them off. Shoot me a PM with what you'd like to see out of them and we'll go from there.

Thanks for the pics.........:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Hey, I was out in the shop most of the day getting the Chevelle back on the ground and moving again. I changed out the 10 bolt for a 12 bolt a couple days ago and put all new Summit 2 1/2" exhaust on it today with new shocks too. It moves under it's own power !!!
> 
> The wheels......yeah, they look good. No blown out lug holes. About 20 minutes apiece in the blasting cabinet and then paint.
> 
> ...


Sent PM....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, things sure work strange sometimes. I asked the guy I'm getting my car from if he knew of a set of Rally II's I could get when we first struck the deal and he said no. We were talking on the phone tonight about the car and I asked about a few other parts that are missing and the wheels came up. I said I had a line a pair of 15X7's. He thought I wanted the original size of 14" and didn't have any of them but he has a set of 4 decent 15X7's that he'll throw in for $40.00 !!! I feel like I won the lottery.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

congrats


----------



## Lemansdude (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey i have some rally II wheels, but heres the thing.....I ONLY have three. Send me a P.M if you would like to take a look at them, ill send pics.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Wow, things sure work strange sometimes. I asked the guy I'm getting my car from if he knew of a set of Rally II's I could get when we first struck the deal and he said no. We were talking on the phone tonight about the car and I asked about a few other parts that are missing and the wheels came up. I said I had a line a pair of 15X7's. He thought I wanted the original size of 14" and didn't have any of them but he has a set of 4 decent 15X7's that he'll throw in for $40.00 !!! I feel like I won the lottery.


Yeah, yeah, yeah....... No seriously, you got a great deal. So, mine are still for sale. You all have seen the pix above. Rally II's, 2 - 15x6's and 2 - 15x7's, $100 for all 4. Please PM if anyone is interested.. Thanx....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Lemansdude said:


> Hey i have some rally II wheels, but heres the thing.....I ONLY have three. Send me a P.M if you would like to take a look at them, ill send pics.


If you have parts to sell, put them in the "For Sale" forum on here. You'll get plenty of interest from others looking for them. You will need to post pics and a price in the ad and a location for pick up is very helpful. Shipping on a wheel is almost as much as the wheel costs.


----------



## Lemansdude (Jan 4, 2009)

I thought this ad posted yesterday but obviously it didnt. I have 3 rally II wheels (original pontiac) with center caps, & rings all in fair condition that i have no use for & will let go pretty cheap. If intrested P.M me & ill send pics. At least you'll then only be on the search for just 1 vs a full set.


----------



## itmastera (Jun 17, 2009)

*Rally II Wheels*

I have a '67 GTO that I am just getting around to start restoring. I would like to get Rally II rims for it, but I'm confused what I need. It has the original 4 piston calipers. I read that I can only use 14x7 with 5 1/2" backset. Then I have read 15x7 with 5 1/2" backset, but I am having a hard time finding restorable rims with such a deep backset. Do I need 4 of them or 2 for the front and 2 4 1/2" backset for the back? Your input is greatly apprecitated.


----------

